# The Ultimate BOV?



## TexasPrepper36 (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012/11/05/survivor-truck-for-those-who-take-armageddon-seriously/

My Bad didnt see that someone had already posted this from another news site.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

No that that crap wagon is in athread of its our I can tear it apart.

A C70 GM is overtaxed in its stock form, with a 9000# drop axle , the steering box is just big enough for 10/22.5tires the spring mount are too light....................

The clown who had this built knows very little about a capable on or off road vehicle and the article said it was designed by an expert. expert at what wasting money on a junk pile.

The military has had some stuff built that would be a far better base for this type of project, or start with a class 8 truck chassis with more horsepower than the C70 has cubic inches (a 427 chev is a good engine in a school bus or farm truck , but not in an anti zombie war machine)


----------

